# Verslavingen > Roken >  6 Weken

## picorico

Hallo allemaal, ik ben man 26 jaar oud en heb van mijn 14e tot mijn 21/22ste gerookt (vrij fors!). Laatst echter heb ik een terugval gehad en heb de afgelopen 6 weken gerookt (ca. 10 sigaretten per dag). Is het mogelijk om longkanker te krijgen wanneer je 6 weken hebt gerookt? Alvast bedankt!

gr. rico

----------


## dotito

Weet je als je daarvoor hebt gerookt denk ik niet dat die 6 weken er toe doen. Dus ik zou er niet van wakker liggen.

----------


## picorico

Als je niet hebt gerookt, zouden die 6 weken er dan wel toe doen?

Gr. Rico

----------


## dotito

Goh weet je........als men niet rookt in iemands leven dat is altijd beter, maar wat zijn 6 weken op een mensenleven? Ik zeg altijd als je iets of wat in je leven moet krijgen krijg je dat toch. Zou me in ieder geval niet druk om maken.

groetjes

----------

